# Today Groupon Deal for 3D & 4D scan & DVD!



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2011)

If you want to check it out at Peek a View baby scanning in Glasgow £99 (save 57% apparently)

Just thought it was worth mentioning for you preggers ladies


----------

